# N flanke P flanke



## bastek- (3 Februar 2005)

kann mir jemand erklären was das ist ich hab da noch nicht viel herausgefunden... wie funktioniert das ding?


----------



## MSB (3 Februar 2005)

Eigentlich ganz einfach:

Beispiel:

```
U  E0.0
FP M0.0
=  M0.1
```

Bedeutet beim Wechsel von E0.0 nach High ist der Merker M0.1 für einen Zyklus aktiv!

Beispiel2:

```
U  E0.1
FN M0.2
=  M0.3
```

Bedeutet beim Wechsel von E0.1 nach Low ist der Merker M0.3 für einen Zyklus aktiv!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kleissler (4 Februar 2005)

*Flanke P und N*

Hier mal die klassische Flankenprogrammierung aus der S5 aera.
Wenn mann das verstehst dann versteht man auch das FP und FN aus der S7 und weshalb immer ein Schmiermerker benötigt wird.

Flankenauswertung der positiven Flanke von E0.0 zum Flankenmerker M10.0 den Schmiermerker M10.1 benötigt man nur um die Flanke zu erzeugen sonst für nichts.

      U      E      0.0
      UN    M     10.1
      =      M     10.0
      S      M     10.1
      UN    E      0.0
      R      M     10.1

Hier als negative Flanke:

      UN    E      0.2
      U      M     20.1
      =      M     20.0
      R      M     20.1
      U      E      0.2
      S      M     20.1


Gruß Ronald Kleißler


----------



## Peter Wahlen (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

die Antwort von Ronald Kleißler ist richtig, aber es geht noch kürzer:

positive Flanke:

U E 0.0
UN M 10.1
= M 10.0 
U E 0.0
= M 10.1 

negative Flanke: 

UN E 0.2 
U M 20.1 
= M 20.0 
U E 0.2 
= M 20.1 


vill Jrööß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## bastek- (4 Februar 2005)

ich hab nix verstanden was ihr von mir wollt! könnt ihr mir das nicht in Fup erklären und dann an einem beispiel? geht das?


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
deine Frage ist wohl etwas allgemein gehalten, wie die anderen Memeber oben geschrieben haben ist die alte Methode, bei S7 oder der Logo gib es heute vorgefertigte Bausteine dafür. Einfach beschrieben: bei der positiven  Auswertung steht für einen Zyklus am Ausgang eine 1 an, wenn am Eingang ein Wechsel von 0 nach 1 ansteht. Näheres erfährtst Du aber auch in der Siemens Onlinehilfe von Siemens.
MfG
Dietmar


----------



## RolfB (4 Februar 2005)

Hallo bastek,

also eine Flanke beschreibt einen Signalzustandswechsel eines Bits.
Die Flanke ist positiv, wenn sich der Zustand des Bits von 0 -> 1
wechselt ( das wird auch oft als 'Einschaltwischer' bezeichnet ) und
die Flanke ist negativ, wenn der Signalzustand von 1 -> 0 
wechselt. ( das wird auch als Ausschaltwischer bezeichnet ).
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel in FUP hast du von lorenz2512 in dem
Beispiel zur Drehrichtungserkennung schon bekommen.
Dort steht in Netzwerk1 :
Wenn der rechte Sensor (E0.1 ) 1-Signal hat und das Signal
vom linken Sensor (E0.0) von 1 --> 0 wechselt ( =negative Flanke)
dann wird 'Drehrichtung RECHTS' erkannt. 

hier noch 2 nützliche Links:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&lang=de

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


HTH
Rolf


----------



## joe209 (3 September 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Habe heute die ganze zeit den Befehl in S5 für die Positive Flanken und die negativen Flanken . Muss mal wieder mehr AWL schreiben.
vielen Dank


----------



## TommyG (4 September 2007)

Ist Dir jetzt geholfen?

Denk dir die AWL mal mit Blick auf 'PAE lesen, Verarbeitung, PAA schreiben' durch. Dann passt das auch gut in den Kopf rein, damit man die eckige Denkweise der SPSen nachvollziehn kann.

Greetz, Tom


----------

